
A third of all US bee colonies did not survive the winter - apu
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2010/may/02/food-fear-mystery-beehives-collapse
======
jrockway
_Their extinction would mean not only a colourless, meatless diet of cereals
and rice, and cottonless clothes, but a landscape without orchards, allotments
and meadows of wildflowers – and the collapse of the food chain that sustains
wild birds and animals._

Well, we could just pay people five cents an hour to pollinate our crops. We
can make iPhones without bees, after all.

